# the babe thread



## Admin (May 26, 2006)

Hey Guys, 

I had to move this thread to the everything but basketball section. 

It was reported to google, and google considers it porn. So it had to be moved to a section of the forum they don't see. 

If we did not comply the site should be black listed. Sorry guys. 

To be safe, lets all try to keep the NSFW stuff in that section. I can create you your own sub section in that section if you like? 

PM me if you want me to make changes or you have any questions about it. 

Sorry again guys.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Appreciate the heads up. Don't want to get black listed!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Move it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Fine, take away EVERYTHING that was good from our team! It's like 2004-2010 never happened.......


----------

